# overnight stop required near the A26



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

hi 
we are travelling to france this summer in our new hymer.we have been to france many times with our caravan but this is a whole new experience.
ulitmately we are heading for the alps so will be getting on the a26 after embarking the tunnel. 
the tunnel arrives at 22.15hrs french time and as we have our 2 young children with us we will only want to travel about an hour or so before stopping for the night can anyone recommend somewhere safe along this stretch of motorway or just off.i have the etapes camping car guide but there seems to be a lack of aires in this direction 
thanks 
julie


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie,

there is an aire in F-62510 Arques just about 50 km along the A26 from the Chunnel terminal. It is in front of the Camping Municipal "Beausejour" in Rue Michelet. It is equipped with an "Euro-Relais" sanitary point and electric hookups.

But maybe this convinces you to stay just close to Calais for the night: 
Check in the forum's database for the wild camping spot at "Cap Blanc-Nez". A parking spot (not officially an aire, but there are always some motorhomes staying for the night) right on top of the cliffs with a spectacular view over the channel (you can see England :wink: ) and absolutely quiet. Except in times of gales, of course.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi julie,

as well as boff's suggestion, you may like to consider the calais motorhome paking place near to where the ferries enter calais, its also in the campsite database, just type 'calais' in the campsite name prompt for more details.

Otherwise, the only other aire i can think of apart from boff's suggestion is at Caudry, within the grounds of a fimotel hotel on the outskirts of the town. We have visited this and it is ok for a night stop if a little uninspiring.

pete.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

thanks very much for your info the one at cap blanc-nez appeals but we will see what happens. 
must dash going to the show at lincoln 
julie


----------

